# To ride or not to ride an Aerocycle



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess I'm strange, because I've always heard people complain about the way Aerocycles ride, and I found mine to be a blast to ride.
I just set it up, so that I wasn't banging my knees on the crossbar, and have actually found it to be one the best cruisers I've got.
Just make it yours, and you'll love the way these bikes ride.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I guess I'm strange, because I've always heard people complain about the way Aerocycles ride, and I found mine to be a blast to ride.
> I just set it up, so that I wasn't banging my knees on the crossbar, and have actually found it to be one the best cruisers I've got.
> Just make it yours, and you'll love the way these bikes ride.View attachment 874268






You must have very short knees or have never had to make a sharp turn on your Aero.
I’m 6’3’' and no matter how high I raised the seat post,  I still kept hitting the bars with my knees.
The  ride itself was okay but not as nice as my bicycles with spring forks.
I don't think you're strange.
I'm happy for you that you are enjoying your Aero!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2018)

It looks like you kept the forward facing 7 type seat post on your bike.
That's why you were so cramped.
If you open up the 1934 parts catalog, you'll find the Persons nickel plated rear facing L type post in three different lengths.
I got the medium length one and put my special Schwinn exclusive deep pan Troxel saddle on it, and have been happily cruising the back roads of America every since.
I'm just about 6' tall with a 36" inseam.
So leg room is important, and although the 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle is not the ideal bike for a tall person, it can be equipped with period correct components  to make it a very comfortable rider.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like you kept the forward facing 7 type seat post on your bike.
> That's why you were so cramped.
> If you open up the 1934 parts catalog, you'll find the Persons nickel plated rear facing L type post in three different lengths.
> I got the medium length one and put my special Schwinn exclusive deep pan Troxel saddle on it, and have been happily cruising the back roads of America every since.
> ...




Alas....the Phantom spring fork and saddle,
Roadmaster dual spring forks and similar bikes
with springs ... have "spoiled" me so much that although I love the looks of early "bicycles"
very much,
I find myself riding '40s & '50s  the most.
They are the most comfortable bikes for me.


----------



## spoker (Sep 26, 2018)

bikes were sized for kids not for adults,so its a ten thou bike that only a kid looks right on,good for long flat rides,bikes of this level should be for display,if restored correctly


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2018)

spoker said:


> bikes were sized for kids not for adults,so its a ten thou bike that only a kid looks right on,good for long flat rides,bikes of this level should be for display,if restored correctly




I became aware of that fact not long after
having bought it in the 1990s.
Even got comments that I should not be
riding it!
Which only made me ride it more!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Usually the pics hide a bad paint job but this one is really bad. You can see the orange peel and I'm not sure what the deal is with the black paint around the tank door? V/r Shawn




You think perhaps that the bike being from the '30s... just might have something to do with why it looks as you described it?


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 26, 2018)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 874362
> You must have very short knees or have never had to make a sharp turn on your Aero.
> I’m 6’3’' and no matter how high I raised the seat post,  I still kept hitting the bars with my knees.
> The  ride itself was okay but not as nice as my bicycles with spring forks.
> ...




Tilt the handle bars up a couple inches?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2018)

Meh knee room  - plenty of room for your knees between the 22" straight pull back aerocycle xbars. Slow and Low is how we roll in So. Cal...


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

spoker said:


> bikes were sized for kids not for adults,so its a ten thou bike that only a kid looks right on,good for long flat rides,bikes of this level should be for display,if restored correctly




I agree. Bikes generally/mostly were made and designed for kids back in the day. I sold NEW modern bikes for over a year at a high end bicycle shop in town about 6 years ago. All kinds of bikes, and prices. Cruisers, racers, mountain bikes, hybrids, BMX etc.  I found it interesting how Electra's ( Cruisers) have the bottom bracket in a more forward position on the frame to accommodate a better/healthier/efficient pedal stroke/leg extension with a lower seat position/center of gravity.

Of course now there are different frame sizes, and designs, and many types can be adjusted to suit riding style, position and body type and comfort level. A good rule of thumb is the leg extension through the pedal stroke.  Your leg should be not totally "straight/hyper extended" at the bottom of your pedal stroke. You should have a slight bend to your knee to get the full use of your leg muscle and not cramp your knee joint. I don't know about you guys/gals, but if I ride hard and long with my knees cramped (  NOT as I just mentioned/ the recommended almost fully extended with only a slight bend) it hurts after awhile and is certainly not doing my knees any good. They ache like a Banshee after!!! OK, I'm an old guy ( 61) and punished my feet and knees running for years, ( now a swimmer/not a good one/ but I do it..ha!) so try to ride my bikes with the proper stance and leg extension if going for a long ride.  *Now that said:*

I'm only about 5' 9" but to achieve the best and most comfortable riding position ( leg extension/straight back/upright stance) on any of my bicycles, I need to raise the seat post and sometimes the handlebar stem. Frankly, the lines and style of the bicycle suffers with those adjustments. Like many collectors on the CABE, I like to ride my bikes, but at the same time, want to represent the bicycle in the tasteful artistic way it was designed for. If I'm going for a long ride, I make the necessary adjustments for comfort. If a bike is for display only, it's generally "in the weeds" on adjustment. I think a classic bike with the seat tube in the clouds looks goofy. Just my opinion.  There are some "stock" ( as mentioned by another Caber) seat posts and stems that can achieve a more comfortable ride and still maintain the stylish look of the bicycle.

I suppose ideally a person could "test ride" a prospective purchase of a classic bike. That's often not possible. Maybe that's a key question ( I've never asked) to field while considering a purchase.  Ask the seller, ask other owners of the same bike. *Read the CABE.* If you intend to ride a bicycle lots and enjoy it, make sure it fits your needs in all areas.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 26, 2018)

I thought the seat was supposed to be adjust up until your legs stretched nearly all the way out while pedaling? This keeps your knees out of your face, and from hitting the handlebars.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Meh knee room  - plenty of room for your knees between the 22" straight pull back aerocycle xbars. Slow and Low is how we roll in So. Cal...



I believe we differ on what is considered... “plenty of room for your knees”.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2018)

Out of respect to @shickman88 and his Aerocycle for sale I've moved the comments from his thread to a new thread.


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I guess I'm strange, because I've always heard people complain about the way Aerocycles ride, and I found mine to be a blast to ride.
> I just set it up, so that I wasn't banging my knees on the crossbar, and have actually found it to be one the best cruisers I've got.
> Just make it yours, and you'll love the way these bikes ride.View attachment 874268




Great looking Aerocycle


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Out of respect to @shickman88 and his Aerocycle for sale I've moved the comments from his thread to a new thread.




Mark...
"My bad!"
(oh how I hate that expression!mad:
Anyhow, I apologize...
Wasn't aware I was commenting in the classifieds
until it was brought up by the bikewhorder.
No excuse for not paying attention.

Thank you for the way you handled it.
Other forums/moderators woulda nailed me
to the wall.
You have class and I'm the benefactor.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 26, 2018)

No worries at all - I was doing the same  I'm glad it was pointed out...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2018)

I bet @markivpedalpusher  would make a heck of a CanCan dancer


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2018)

Ride it. It's just a bicycle.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I thought the seat was supposed to be adjust up until your legs stretched nearly all the way out while pedaling? This keeps your knees out of your face, and from hitting the handlebars.




That is correct, and said far simpler than my apple box speech.Thanks....


The things is, restating:  most vintage bikes ( made for kids/ adolescents) are sized too small for the average adult male ( 5' 9"...jeez......I guess I am "average"?) so the seat tube needs to be raised substantially to create that ideal pedal angle, making the bike look "goofy" in a balance/ original style viewpoint. As long as you are going for function, raise up that seat. If I'm showing off my bikes, or just admiring them, riding short runs, I like the seat lower like it is in the original ads. Many of my bikes are FAR from all minty original in looks, but generally easy on the eyes and fun to ride and show. Hitting ones knees on the handlebars is just nasty too...ha!! I'd venture to say there is a lack of control with a poorly fitted bike. That's why I won't take my Lemon Peeler for a rip.  Yeah, it's a basement Queen. I don't think a 5' 9" ,175 lb dude would last long before road rash.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 26, 2018)

If I can ever get an aerocycle I’ll ride it!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

catfish said:


> Ride it. It's just a bicycle.



Ha!!  I agree. If I'm going spend serious $$ on a vintage bike (* If I'd like to ride it)* though, it better feel good, fit at least ok and ride safe. Part of the fun is having a cool looking ride ( stock or custom, doesn't matter) as well. I don't think I'm alone here?  If your ride hurts to use, is unsafe and looks like a lame duck, personally, I'm not a happy camper. If you collect just to fill rooms, that's all good too. There is no right or wrong. Keep smiling Catfish.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> If I can ever get an aerocycle I’ll ride it!




ME 2!!! I think it would fit me as well!!  Ha!!  Just not my budget...ha!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2018)

I've never seen one of those in person. is that some sort of short wheelbase or smaller frame than a later 26"?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 26, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> If I can ever get an aerocycle I’ll ride it!



Amen brother!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2018)

The Elgin Twin bar is a bike that is miserable to ride if you leave it in the as found stock riding configuration.
The headtube angle is so steep on those, that if you're not thinking when you're rounding a corner your forward foot/pedal will make contact with the front fender.
So, it takes a little fore thought if you're going to ride one of those bikes.
First off, is to either ditch the stock seat post, or turn it around so that it faces to the rear.
I personally prefer to use the L type post as opposed to the 7 type, because it looks a little better in the rear facing position.
Secondly, the Elgin Twin Bar comes equipped with the narrow 20" girls type Torrington U handlebar.
Ditch that one also and go to the 23" Roadmaster/Shelby type U bar, and you'll be way more comfortable navigating those turns on that winding path.
Just remember, if your turning to the right, your right foot goes forward or keep that inside pedal up, and you'll have a blast riding that iconic Elgin Twin Bar.
It's all in how you set up your bike to ride.
Don't be afraid to swap out a few things if it makes you feel better about your bike.
Heck!
I used to ride on original tires and it sucked hard!
Thanks to a certain collector in San Diego, now we have brand new old style rubber to ride our bikes on.
WAAAYYY BETTER!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 26, 2018)

They were meant to be ridden.  I would be afraid of cracking something....i must admit...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2018)

My favorite bikes I own for comfort, decent speed, a smooth ride and powering up what I call Hospital Hill (because the hospital is there) are my Hornet and both middleweight Rollfasts, but I haven't finished my ballooner Rollfast or the Shelby Traveler yet. Tempest and Rosa have power climbing.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2018)

The one bike I have, that does make me nervous to ride, is the 1937 Wards Hawthorne, Duralium Airflow.




These bikes were designed to be flexible, with a leaf spring in the chainstay and a wire spring inside of the seat stays.
Unfortunately, the Duralium tends to get brittle with age, so unfortunately, these bikes have outlived their metallurgical lifespan.
With a guy my size, it tends to ride like a wet noodle, and I don't want to be the one that breaks it, so I don't ride it often, and I take it real easy when I do.
These bikes look so cool, that I couldn't resist, but I'm afraid to say,
Kind of like that Pin Up Girl.
This one is destined to be a wall hanger.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> The one bike I have, that does make me nervous to ride, is the 1937 Wards Hawthorne, Duralium Airflow.
> View attachment 874808
> These bikes were designed to be flexible, with a leaf spring in the chainstay and a wire spring inside of the seat stays.
> Unfortunately, the Duralium tends to get brittle with age, so unfortunately, these bikes have outlived their metallurgical lifespan.
> ...




I've always thought the 24" bikes (Wingbars, Flocycles, M1s) looked a little goofy. That and the aforementioned fear of breaking one put this on my "Don't care to own one list". A 26X now that's a different story! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah, I think many of the other Silverking designs would be OK to ride.
Most were so over built, that frame breakage isnt much of an issue.
It's just that the Flocycle/Airflow type were designed as a suspension frame, so their flexibility is a problem.
But, they were all made of the same material, which has now become brittle with age, so some care should be taken, when riding one of these classics.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 27, 2018)

I guess I'm lucky that I can ride just about every bike I own. 
At 5'6" I may need to adjust the seat & bars like everyone else,, cause  every bike is slightly a different geometery size;  seat tube , down tube, angle of headtube, length of top bar , etc ect. 

My balloners Panthers & Hornets are my favorite to slow cruise at the parks &  scenic bike trails away from busy roads & traffic. The other


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Alas....the Phantom spring fork and saddle,
> Roadmaster dual spring forks and similar bikes
> with springs ... have "spoiled" me so much that although I love the looks of early "bicycles"
> very much,
> ...






If I had to give up all of my bikes, and could only keep one to ride.
It would be the postwar Schwinn B6.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm just as guilty here but it seems like this thread evolved into another ride/don't ride/what do you ride thread! So back to the original intent--yes on riding my Aerocycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2018)

#Me too!
Yes, on riding my Aerocycle.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 27, 2018)

Everyone that says that vintage bicycles with  26" wheels and an 18" seat tube were made only for children are simply wrong, plain and simple. The bike shop down the street from my office is chock full of modern bikes that frame size or smaller and all are primarily intended for adults. Many of these manufacturers made tall versions of balloon tire models, typically more during the prewar era though. I see tons of vintage photos right here on the Cabe of adults and their balloon tire bicycles. People were shorter in the 30s as well.

Also, I think as the lightweights gained popularity among adults the balloon tire bikes became more youth oriented. Probably not a ton of college kids in the 50s riding Phantoms and the like but I could be wrong.

As has been pointed out, there were longer seat posts of different configurations as well as many handlebar choices to accommodate riders of all sizes. If you want your bike to look like an actual vintage rider then adjust the cockpit accordingly. If you want your bike to look just like the catalog shot then it probably won't be too comfy to ride as a full grown adult.


----------

